# Installing gate between house and fence.



## savison1 (Jul 29, 2014)

So I recently tore out my old wooden sidewalk and old gate to make room for a concrete sidewalk, which is now poured and complete. My next task is to install new gates at the front and back. The front gate is in between the house (stucco finish) and the wooden fence. 
*My question is*...is there and way i can get around fastening either the hinges or the gate latch to the stucco wall of the house as i don't want to create leak points in my house. Or is there any type of gate latch I can use to avoid mounting it to the house. 
Ill post a picture of the area if needed.
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Premium08 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dig a hole and put a post against the house

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Premium08 said:


> Dig a hole and put a post against the house
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 Yes.But make sure you use this for the latch side .The hinge side should be poured in concrete and be more secure.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Am I correct in assuming the walk was poured next to the house and not a couple of feet away?


----------



## savison1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Fairview said:


> Am I correct in assuming the walk was poured next to the house and not a couple of feet away?


yes your correct. the concrete sidewalk is poured right up against the house.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I wasn't thinking that.Then you really have no alternative but to attach to the house.There are many ways to do this that will not allow water intrusion.If you use it for the latch side you would not need but a few fasteners.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

savison1 said:


> yes your correct. the concrete sidewalk is poured right up against the house.


Rent a Core Drill, or cut the concrete with a 4" Diamond blade. You can drill holes into the concrete also and then use a chisel to cut out the square, to sink a post. A 2" Post can be sunk with a Post tube hammer easily. As long as the soil is not clay or has rocks mixed in.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There are companies that design and build wooden rolling gates so you could possibly do that and not attach anything to the house. They open and close easier in the snow too.


----------



## LVDIY (Mar 28, 2011)

What about using a cane bolt instead of a latch on the house side?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without a picture of what you've done near impossible to come up with nothing but guesses.
In most cases post should have been set before walkway was pored.
No way would I want to be attaching anything to a stucco wall.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Agree with Joe, the first thing that came to mind was why wasn't a 4 inch HD Galvanized post set in 3 foot deep by about a 14 inch diameter cylinder of concrete? this could have been poured monolithically with the sidewalk.

Unless I do not understand at all what is happening, which seems to be happening more and more lately.


----------



## EyeballEngineer (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm in a similiar situation where I need to close off a 10 ft wide side yard at the junction of a paved side yard and a grass backyard. 

I'm using a 42 inch high picket fence, so not much wind loading. I'm sinking three 4x4 post right at the edge of the concrete using Oz-Post T4-600 post anchor stakes instead of concrete footings. I'm not sure of the wind loading, but the longer T4-850 anchor is rated up to 120 mph, so these should be adaquate. I don't expect the fence posts to last more then a couple of years, and I don't want to have to jackhammer the rotted posts out.

One post in the center and one post each against the fence and the house. The fence side is getting a 4 ft wide gate, hinged on the center post. The house side is getting a 5 ft long section of fence. The side loads on the center post almost balance out to zero when the gate is closed.


----------



## savison1 (Jul 29, 2014)

mako1 said:


> I wasn't thinking that.Then you really have no alternative but to attach to the house.There are many ways to do this that will not allow water intrusion.If you use it for the latch side you would not need but a few fasteners.


what would you suggest to prevent water intrusion?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

savison1 said:


> what would you suggest to prevent water intrusion?


We have already given suggestions how not to attach to the house.


----------

